# Best kayak for salt water/least back pain.



## jiminbogart (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm finally going to purchase a kayak for fishing.

I have read a lot of threads here and although I will be in fresh water most of the time I would like a kayak that performs best on the ocean.

I would rather have a performance trade off on fresh water than a couple miles from shore in the Gulf.

That being said and aside from other considerations, which kayak is easiest on the lower back? I have herniated discs in the L4/L5 and L5/S1, so I have to have a kayak(or seat) that gives me the most lower back support. 

Also, I have read that kayaks should be transported on their side when on racks(I'll put a ladder rack on my truck) but in most of the pictures I see folks have the kayak flat. Do plastic kayaks warp when transported flat on hot days?

I'm going to buy my first kayak used, but if it's like a bow I figure it will be the first of many and the first one becomes a spare.


----------



## 56willysnut (Feb 10, 2013)

Look for a newer yak that has the lawn chair style seating, my coworkers have the new ride 135s and love them offshore and inshore, even on the hooch. Go sit in one at one of the local dealers in the area. The older hull designs can be uncomfortable due to seat design after a few hours. The outdoor World in Columbus or Dawsonville are just a few, not sure where the local Jackson dealers are.

I would not consider a sit inside for offshore usage. If hit by a large wave there is no way to self recover and get it floating again with out somebody helping you.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 10, 2013)

Depending on your freshwater destinations (river, farm ponds, or large reservoirs) Although heavy, my choice would be a Hobie pro angler 12 or 14. And convert a jet ski trailer rather than loading it on your rack.


----------



## elhoward622 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jackson Cuda 12 or 14 would be a really good fit. http://riverstalkers.blogspot.com/2012/10/day-on-water-with-cuda-12.htmlIt is fast, tracks straight and the hi-lo seat is one of the most comfortable around. You can carry your boat either way: either on the side in a "j-cradle" style rack or flat with the bottom side up. Kayak hulls can warp, but pop back out with a little time in the sun.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2013)

Lawn chair type seating might be best for your back or it might not.  I find that the higher paddling angle actually hurts my back.  And certainly the high seats make these types of yaks more tippy in ocean swells.  You should paddle as many types of yaks as you can before buying as well as getting correct instructions on adjusting seats and correct paddling techniques.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2013)

For me, a high-back seat is essential for a long day on the water.Most low priced new yaks don't come with a good seat, but there are many places to buy a good one for around a hundred bucks.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I had unlimited funds, I'd absolutely go with a Hobie PA-12.  The pedals will eliminate your paddle stroke as an issue.  The seat is UBER comfortable.  The only downside is loading/unloading the beast.  My only fear, and it is a valid one with the Hobie PAs, is centered around a pedal drive failure offshore.  Even with a paddle, that's a dangerous situation as the Hobie's don't paddle well at all.

Beyond that, anything with an updated seat is good.  My original OK Prowler 13 paddled great, but it killed my back and legs.  Over extended periods, I got leg numbness and lower back pain with the factory seat.  To get into a quality seat, i was looking at shelling out another 150$.  That's simply not cool any more from a factory kayak.  Native, Wilderness, Hobie and Jackson have shifted the desire of anglers to comfortable factory seating.  The issue is that you typically sacrifice a bit of the paddling experience and stability is different.  But I haven't ever felt in any danger is the low or high position in my Cuda 14.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 11, 2013)

I have an OK Trident 13 and love it, but those Native seats are hands down the most comfortable I've sat in. That being said, I haven't sat in any of the elevated, lawnchair-style seats, so I can't compare with those.


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I suspect that no kayak will be the most comfortable and best in salt water.  A compromise will be in order.

When I was looking for a kayak I sat in as many as I could and found that the Native Ultimate was unquestionably the most comfortable.  The padded, fully adjustable, web seat, tunnel design allowing seat to be higher than your feet, and sit in design seemed to be the best combination for me.  The comfort was the deciding factor for me, because if I am not comfortable, I am not having fun.

For salt water, and rougher wind/wave conditions than you would typically encounter in fresh water kayaking, a sit on top type kayak would likely be best and safest.  The lower profile of a SOT kayak will catch less wind i.e. less wind drift and water entry is more easily accomplished (if needed).

Here's my Native Ultimate 14.5:







Dave


----------



## bowandgun (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought a Jackson Cuda 14 last week and took it to Florida no motor zone and paddled approximately 15 miles round trip, and it was awesome.  I have bad lower back problems and i had a back spasm the day before I went, however my back did not hurt in the kayak.  The seat was super comfortable.


----------



## bowandgun (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought a Jackson Cuda 14 last week and took it to Florida no motor zone and paddled approximately 15 miles round trip, and it was awesome.  I have bad lower back problems and i had a back spasm the day before I went, however my back did not hurt in the kayak.  The seat was super comfortable.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm rethinking this deal and I'm leaning on getting a used kayak for fresh water and a Hobie PA 14 for the salt.

I'm figuring something lightweight to toss in the truck for local fishing and the heavy Hobie on a used Jet Ski trailer for salt water.

The used Hobie PA 14s don't last long on Craigslist.
4 out of 5 that come up on a 500 mile radius craigslist search are already sold(ad deleted).

Getting a used kayak for freshwater will let me get some seat time before I take the more expensive plunge(no pun intended) on a Hobie.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2013)

elhoward622 said:


> Jackson Cuda 12 or 14 would be a really good fit. http://riverstalkers.blogspot.com/2012/10/day-on-water-with-cuda-12.htmlIt is fast, tracks straight and the hi-lo seat is one of the most comfortable around. You can carry your boat either way: either on the side in a "j-cradle" style rack or flat with the bottom side up. Kayak hulls can warp, but pop back out with a little time in the sun.





bowandgun said:


> I bought a Jackson Cuda 14 last week and took it to Florida no motor zone and paddled approximately 15 miles round trip, and it was awesome.  I have bad lower back problems and i had a back spasm the day before I went, however my back did not hurt in the kayak.  The seat was super comfortable.




I have finally made a decsion. I'm gonna go with the Cuda 14. 

I have seen several for sale in the $850-$900 range but they are either too far away or the wrong color.

A high visablility color is a must have for me.  There are too many idiots in boats and on PWC that aren't paying attention on the water.

I'm gonna look for a couple more weeks and then buy new if I don't see a good deal on a 2012 or 2013 used.

The price difference between new and used in only a few hundred dollars anyway. 

I appreciate everyone's opinions.


----------



## perryrip (Mar 24, 2013)

*Kayak for Lower Back*

Jiminbogart,

THere is a 2012 Ride 135 Mango on the Jaxkayakfishing websit for $750. It doesn't have the raised seat but that can be purchased for $150 new. It is an extremely comfortable seat for lower back support and comfort. I would have purchased it but I found a used 2013. Hope this helps.

perryip


----------



## 56willysnut (Mar 25, 2013)

*mango*

The new rides are awesome, mango is a good visible color too.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Mar 27, 2013)

in any kayak you choose you can always swap seats. i have a future beach angler....extremely uncomfortable, although i never put in a good seat. its now myloaner/back up.
 i also have a prowler/trident 13 with a surf to summit seat.....extremely comfortable! same with wilderness ride 135.

http://oakorchardcanoe.com/clearance.php

check out that link/address for GREAT pricing on yaks. heres another:

http://www.kayakcity.com/


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 27, 2013)

You won't be disappointed with the Cuda 14.  I love mine.  I can paddle all day without my back or hips hurting.


----------

